

Ask HN: What Git features would you like to know more about? - shepbook

Hey HN!<p>What parts of Git do you wish you knew more about? Anything from things you've looked at but not grokked to cool things you've heard about and you'd like to know more about.<p>I've done Git training (on-site and web-based live classes) and I'd like to create some tutorials and such that are more asynchronous.<p>So, what would you like to learn more about?
======
koopajah
Recovering from a mistake is something i'd like to see. I've been able these
past few months to recover from wrong rebase/squash/merge/reset even after a
few days by using "git fsck" and "git reflog" but it was hard for me. Hard to
find the proper commands and especially understanding why the last one worked
in the end while the previous did not.

------
extofer
The one feature I thought that made more sense to me when I learned it was
Branches... the more about branches and pull request the better. That and rm
--cached as well

------
brianwillis
I'm still relatively new to git, but rebasing is something I'm struggling to
wrap my head around.

------
jonathanmarvens
The internals of Git.

